# Lot in Yorkville Sub Needed



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a small lot in Yorkville..............need a Sub......Please contact me if your interested............it will take a good plower 15 mins on this lot.............Stuart


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you find something else that you're subing out the lot? Call me and we'll talk. I may be able to do this for you......


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

*ya*



JCE;892457 said:


> Did you find something else that you're subing out the lot? Call me and we'll talk. I may be able to do this for you......


I will call you tommrow..........


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm up by 6am so anytime after that would be fine.......


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Good morning, interested in subbing for you. Approx, where in Yorkville, what are you paying? 
I have a 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western Pro plow.
Please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Id be interested as well. Im in st charles, IL. Feel free to contact me here or let me know if you havent found a contractor ill PM you my #


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

Job Filled...........Thanks Stuart


----------

